# 3 FISH DAY



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

3 FISH DAY YESTERDAY, ALL CAME FROM ONE HOLE WITHIN 20-30 MINS. THEN MOVED AROUND AND FISHED ABOUT 4 OTHER SPOTS WITH NO BITES.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice! I also battled the wind and leaf run yesterday on the chagrin. No luck


----------



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

What river were you in? nice job


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Lucky311 said:


> What river were you in? nice job


Hey Lucky, there's fish in every river and trib that connects to lake erie. Just go out and find them


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd know that spot anywhere.... Greenup on the Ohio!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Caught 2 more today one female and a little skipper. First skipper of the year, I always get them in pretty quick because they’re small then they’re still lively and going bezerk. All that fire in a 1lb body lol


----------



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

What is your trick for fighting all the leaves?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Weatherhead said:


> What is your trick for fighting all the leaves?


Well he's a steelhead sniper...I'm guessing he's extremely accurate landing the presentation between leaves in the river


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

There is no trick. Try to cast between them and reel them in every few casts


----------

